# My bird...........



## maroa (12 mo ago)

yesterday my bird died in the Morning she was chirping and fine but in the afternoon she was too weak to even stand on a perch and then she passed away
i guess the fungal infection was stronger than here
i miss you but i tried my best but i know you are in birdy heaven we even did your grave beside your bestfriend kiwi 
i miss you!!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm sorry to learn you've lost another budgie. 

Are you able to treat the infection?


----------



## maroa (12 mo ago)

yes we went to the vet she was on a medication but sadly the vet couldn't help........


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Fungal infections can be very difficult to clear. Luckily you do have a vet to help you. We don't have many of those here that will look at chickens.


----------



## maroa (12 mo ago)

yes luckily i am so grateful we have a vet near us in case of any emergency


----------

